

Mozilla Firefox Ditches 64-bit Development - followmylee
http://midsizeinsider.com/en-us/article/mozilla-firefox-ditches-64-bit-developme

======
vanag
It is a sign that the Mozilla insistence on VS is harming the project.
clang/gcc are also available on windows. They would really help to
unify/simplify build system and the development process. Another serious
weakness is the lack of ability to build FF with gtk on windows if I so
desire. Moreover gcc offers windows 64 bit options. They should also support a
modular codebase with complete third party dependencies. But more importantly
it seems that they hope Rust cab become the de facto way of developing FF. It
is a promising direction but it cannot remedy the VS mania.

------
jrajav
The Google Groups discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4817574>

Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4835581>

